# Maruja, ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡mi amiga ya llegó!!!!!! 1000 posts!



## heidita

No sé de dónde sacas el tiempo para hacer tantas cosas, pero se ve que tú puedes con todo. Tus divertidos posts me alegran el día, y no hablemos de la noche. 

En fin, no te ha sido difícil llegar tan pronto. Un abrazo muy fuerte de una amiga.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch! ¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Maruja14

Mi dulce Heidi: 

Me siento totalmente emocionada. 

Me quedo sin palabras. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Supongo que esto será algún insulto, pero viniendo de tí no me importa.

Me gustaría ser como tú, que te puedes pelear en todos los idiomas. Es lo que más te envidio. 

Eres de las personas que alegran este foro.

Y sabía que no te olvidarías de este momento importante para mí.

No sabes lo "pava" que estoy en estos momentos....

Besotes y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Rayines

Ah! bueno, Maruja, ¡Felicitaciones!....Sí, ¡Vienes con toda la energía!


----------



## Maruja14

Rayines said:
			
		

> Ah! bueno, Maruja, ¡Felicitaciones!....Sí, ¡Vienes con toda la energía!


 
Gracias Rayines, bonita. 

Me encanta tu acento, tu perfección, tu paciencia para buscar en el diccionario y en la red.

Aprendo de tí.

Saludos al otro lado del charco.


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Maruja!

Lo has dicho muy bien...


> Las máquinas antiguas (yo si las he usado y ¡aún hay una en....los foros


 
 Has pulsado el botón de "Enviar respuesta" más de mil veces, y siempre con buen efecto. Así que esta máquina vieja te ofrece,  en mayúsculas...las

!GRACIAS!
Cuchu

​


----------



## natasha2000

MARUJA!!!

¡FELICIDADES! 

¡Ahora las dos vamos a por dos mil!


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Ay Maruja! ¡Felicidades! ¡Enhorabuena!*​ 
Los días que han pasado en estes foros han sido llenos de energía, debido a tus buenos posts y respuestas. ​ 
Claro que me haces sonreír  ¡Sigue así!​ 
De un amigo a la otra ​ 
*Bien*​


----------



## Maruja14

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> ¡Felicidades Maruja!​
> 
> 
> Lo has dicho muy bien...​
> 
> 
> 
> Has pulsado el botón de "Enviar respuesta" más de mil veces, y siempre con buen efecto. Así que esta máquina vieja te ofrece, en mayúsculas...las​
> 
> 
> !GRACIAS!
> 
> 
> Cuchu​
> ​
> ​




GRACIAS A TI CUCHU, ESTOY EMOCIONADA

WOOUUU UN MODERADOR 

´GRACIAS GRACIAS NO TENGO PALABRAS​


----------



## Maruja14

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> MARUJA!!!
> 
> ¡FELICIDADES!
> 
> ¡Ahora las dos vamos a por dos mil!


 
MIL GRACIAS NATASHA

JE, JE ¡A ver quién gana la carrera!

Eres otra de mis personas enviadas, de esas que les da lo mismo un idioma que otro...


----------



## Maruja14

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> *Ay Maruja! ¡Felicidades! ¡Enhorabuena!*​
> 
> 
> Los días que han pasado en estes foros han sido llenos de energía, debido a tus buenos posts y respuestas. ​
> Claro que me haces sonreír  ¡Sigue así!​
> De un amigo a la otra ​
> 
> *Bien*​


 
Otro querido amigo.

Otro de mis más admirados políglotas.

GRACIAS GRACIAS GRACIAS de todo corazón.


----------



## Mei

Muchas feliciades!!!!!!!! 

Mei


----------



## Maruja14

Mei said:
			
		

> Muchas feliciades!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mei


 
Mei mariposilla, mil gracias por pasar por aquí.

A ver si llego a saber lo que tú sabes algún día.

Gracias, gracias


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA MARUJA!!!!

Siento llegar tarde  

Gracias por tus mensajes, siempre son muy útiles.
Alundra.


----------



## Maruja14

Alundra said:
			
		

> ¡¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA MARUJA!!!!
> 
> Siento llegar tarde
> 
> Gracias por tus mensajes, siempre son muy útiles.
> Alundra.


 
No, no es tarde. Además, a este paso, llego a los 2000 enseguidita.

Gracias de verdad.

Estoy emocionada. Tú sí que eres útil.


----------



## América

*Maruja, muchas felicidades por este postaniversario, perdón por llegar 61 posts tarde. Gracias por todo, en especial por tomar en cuenta el tema de ortografía y puntuación como tema importante en nuestro lenguaje.*


----------



## Maruja14

América said:
			
		

> *Maruja, muchas felicidades por este postaniversario, perdón por llegar 61 posts tarde. Gracias por todo, en especial por tomar en cuenta el tema de ortografía y puntuación como tema importante en nuestro lenguaje.*


 
¡Ay! ¡Qué pesada que soy con el temita!

Menos mal que alguien lo agradece....

Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.... y esta ¡es buena!

Gracias, gracias, valoro infinito tu felicitación y tu apoyo.


----------



## Kong Ze

¡Siento llegar tarde! Bueno, no sé si sabes que por aquí ya ha empezado a apretar el calor. Supongo que esta estampa no se verá mucho por la verde Irlanda... Sólo esperemos que no haya que recurrir a otros remedios caseros.

Muchas felicidades, Maruja. Es un verdadero placer compartir este espacio virtual con gente como tú. Que escribas muchos mensajes más.


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Vergüenza me da no haber felicitado a esta dama antes por sus esfuerzos! Pocos somos los (colgados) que aún nos esforzamos por hablar y escribir correctamente, aunque no lo consigamos todo el tiempo.

*¡Enhorabuena!*


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

¡Siento llegar tarde!   Te acabo de conocer apenas está semana y tus comentarios son siempre muy atinados.   Disfruto mucho con lo que escribes. ¡Felicidades!


----------



## Maruja14

Kong Ze said:
			
		

> ¡Siento llegar tarde! Bueno, no sé si sabes que por aquí ya ha empezado a apretar el calor. Supongo que esta estampa no se verá mucho por la verde Irlanda... Sólo esperemos que no haya que recurrir a otros remedios caseros.
> 
> Muchas felicidades, Maruja. Es un verdadero placer compartir este espacio virtual con gente como tú. Que escribas muchos mensajes más.


 
Gracias Zong Ze, como he dicho antes nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena, así que muchas gracias estoy realmente emocionada.

Aquí la imagen habitual es más bien esta pero dentro de poco me vuelvo para mi "pueblo". Así que seguramente dentro de nada me veréis así.

Gracias Kong, disfruto con tus post.


----------



## Maruja14

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¡Vergüenza me da no haber felicitado a esta dama antes por sus esfuerzos! Pocos somos los (colgados) que aún nos esforzamos por hablar y escribir correctamente, aunque no lo consigamos todo el tiempo.
> 
> *¡Enhorabuena!*


 
ahi lazarus que honor mas grande el que me hace que el gran maestro del foro se acuerde de mi en estos momentos tan importantes de la vida una siempre agradece que se acuerden della disfruto con tus comentarios y gracias a tí yo e aprendido un monton de cosas sobre formas verbales y sobretodo a utilizar correstamente todas las palabras.haber si esto dura mucho y espero que se cumpla tu sueño de que todos dejemos de escribir tan mal y cualquier otro sueño que puedas tener.

Saludos


----------



## Maruja14

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> ¡Siento llegar tarde! Te acabo de conocer apenas está semana y tus comentarios son siempre muy atinados.  Disfruto mucho con lo que escribes. ¡Felicidades!


 
Hola Mariaguadalupe, muchas gracias de verdad, me encanta lo dulce que eres. Es un placer hablar contigo y compartir experiencias.

Espero seguir viéndote por aquí mucho tiempo.

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Inés06

Muchas felicidades, Maruja, aunque con bastante retraso.... veo que ya llevas ¡¡¡¡1100 mensajes!!!! Vaya rapidez 
Aparte de la corrección gramatical, aprecio tu amabilidad y simpatía.

Un abrazo,
Inés


----------



## Maruja14

Inés06 said:
			
		

> Muchas felicidades, Maruja, aunque con bastante retraso.... veo que ya llevas ¡¡¡¡1100 mensajes!!!! Vaya rapidez
> Aparte de la corrección gramatical, aprecio tu amabilidad y simpatía.
> 
> Un abrazo,
> Inés


 

Gracias Inés. ¡Tú si que demuestras amabilidad y simpatía! y además tienes la ventaja de que puedes ayudar mucho más a la gente ¡Y lo haces! tanto en español con tus inmensos conocimientos de gramática como en inglés (idioma en el que yo patino cada vez más).

Gracias, gracias, no sé que decir realmente...


----------



## Just_Wil

Felicidades, excelente trabajo!!!!!!!


----------



## Maruja14

Just_Wil said:
			
		

> Felicidades, excelente trabajo!!!!!!!


 
Gracias hombre. 

Te conozco poco, pero lo poco que te conozco me gusta mucho. 

Espero que sigamos viéndonos por aquí mucho tiempo..........

Besotes


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Yo también siento llegar tarde. ¡Muchas Felicidades y que sigas ayudándonos(realmente aprecio la ayuda que me diste el otro día en el hilo que inicié pero que era algo difícil de entender.)! ¡Claro que los otros foreros y yo definitivamente te seguiremos ayudando con cualquier pregunta que tengas en el futuro con el inglés! Saludos y otra vez más una fuerte ¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Maruja14

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Yo también siento llegar tarde. ¡Muchas Felicidades y que sigas ayudándonos(realmente aprecio la ayuda que me diste el otro día en el hilo que inicié pero que era algo difícil de entender.)! ¡Claro que los otros foreros y yo definitivamente te seguiremos ayudando con cualquier pregunta que tengas en el futuro con el inglés! Saludos y otra vez más una fuerte ¡Enhorabuena!


 
¡Ay! Muchas gracias, gracias. 

¡Qué alegría verte por aquí después del lío del correcto/correcta! Tú necesitas poca ayuda con el español, eso es evidente, eres de los foreros que necesitamos por aquí, de los que realmente pueden ayudar a unos y otros.

Yo sí que aprecio ver lo divertido que puede ser un hilo bien planteado, aunque no consiguiésemos llegar a ninguna conclusión.

¡A ver si nos encuentras ese ejemplo que estamos esperando! 

Y no te preocupes por mi, mi inglés creo que no tiene remedio... aunque seguimos en ello.

Un abrazo muy fuerte y muchas gracias


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations on your first milestone.


----------



## Maruja14

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your first milestone.


 
¡Ay! Se me ha pasado todo el día sin darte las gracias.

Gracias. Muchas gracias.


----------



## danielfranco

¡Péro! Que si me tardo un poco más, te tendría que felicitar por los 2,000... Fabuloso, que en menos de una semana ya llevas como 300 contribuciones adicionales.
¡Gracias y felicidades!


----------



## Maruja14

danielfranco said:
			
		

> ¡Péro! Que si me tardo un poco más, te tendría que felicitar por los 2,000... Fabuloso, que en menos de una semana ya llevas como 300 contribuciones adicionales.
> ¡Gracias y felicidades!


 
Muchas gracias y el doble de felicitaciones para ti.  

Date prisa que te pillo.....


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡¡¡Qué tarde se me ha hecho!!!
Esto de rebotar todo el día sólo deja retrasos en los compromisos importantes 
Muchas gracias, Maruja, por cada una de estas 1000 lecciones de originalidad y entusiasmo 
Saludos


----------



## la reine victoria

I'm very late Maruja.

But -​ Congratulations! 





​LRV​


----------



## Maruja14

Gracias Tigger

Gracias Majestad

Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena...


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades Maruja!!!
Aunque sea con un poquito de demora no puedo dejar de enviarte este mensaje con mi cariño y profunda gratitud por la generosidad con que siempre me ayudas.

Tu presencia es una bendición en el foro.
Un abrazo
Soledad


----------



## Maruja14

Soledad Medina said:
			
		

> ¡Muchas felicidades Maruja!!!
> Aunque sea con un poquito de demora no puedo dejar de enviarte este mensaje con mi cariño y profunda gratitud por la generosidad con que siempre me ayudas.
> 
> Tu presencia es una bendición en el foro.
> Un abrazo
> Soledad


 
Gracias Soledad, me emociona que me digas eso, de verdad. 

Me encanta poder echar una mano a alguien de vez en cuando.

Un beso.


----------

